# New member from Belgium



## Nath (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello!

I am Nathalie and I run a small hobby/family-mousery in Antwerp with my husband.

The mice share our attention with a horse (PRE), a dog and a cat (that thinks he's in heaven with all this mice).

I hope to learn a lot on this nice forum.

You can always check my site, I haven't translated it in English, but it gives you an idea of the mice we own. (You can look at 'fotografie' -> photography)

http://www.wix.com/bellemouse/bellemouse


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Belle, :welcome1 We're always glad for new folks!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Hey you also here.. Welcome


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello 



Nath said:


> a cat (that thinks he's in heaven with all this mice).


 :lol:


----------

